# Support Thread for TELBOR & Keeks



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

@Keeks please make a post in this thread. We can then test diferent people quoting it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just popped in to offer support.....group hug?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks Lorian!


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Just popped in to offer support.....group hug?


 Group hug needed and also just testing if I can quote you.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

@TELBOR n re andquote meith aapatal eoi


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Just popped in to offer support.....group hug?
> ...


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

^^^^ Testing again but this is how it posted what I was trying to say which was.....

Telbor, get in here and quote me with a tapatalk emoji.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

FelonE said:


>


 So we can quote each other but no notification that you've quoted me, but I get them when others have.

Maybe you need support too


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

@FelonE please can you quote a post by @Keeks but do not use any Tapatalk emoticons.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

checking to see if I can post a vid as it seemed not to be working in another thread


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

12 gauge said:


> checking to see if I can post a vid as it seemed not to be working in another thread


 Checking to see if I can quote myself as the vid didn't work


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Lorian said:


> @FelonE please can you quote a post by @Keeks but do not use any Tapatalk emoticons.


 Can I quote the gaffer?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I got a notification you quoted me.....I always need support lol


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

FelonE said:


> I got a notification you quoted me.....I always need support lol


 Nope, no notification. Why you no like me (sad face)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > I got a notification you quoted me.....I always need support lol
> ...


Lol you've changed


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Keeks said:


> ^^^^ Testing again but this is how it posted what I was trying to say which was.....
> 
> Telbor, get in here and quote me with a tapatalk emoji.


?


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Still no notification





TELBOR said:


> And no notification from you.
> 
> It's you two, you're cray


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> Keeks said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^ Testing again but this is how it posted what I was trying to say which was..... Telbor, get in here and quote me with a tapatalk emoji.
> ...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Keeks said:


> Nope, no notification. Why you no like me (sad face)


 Exactly the same was happening for me... Not sure if it works for TELBOR yet


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

I thought someone was ill


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Keeks said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, no notification. Why you no like me (sad face)
> ...


I get quote and like notifications


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

I thought someone was ill


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Keeks said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, no notification. Why you no like me (sad face)
> ...


I get quote and like notifications


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Keeks said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, no notification. Why you no like me (sad face)
> ...


I get quote and like notifications


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> A1243R said:
> 
> 
> > Keeks said:
> ...


Ok ok, no need to tell me 3 times, you're just bragging now  

Right, we have a development, logged in through tapatalk and I got notifications from you and the other cray FelonE, but nothing when not through tapatalk.....Lorian, is this the issue?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Keeks said:


> TELBOR said:
> 
> 
> > A1243R said:
> ...


My log keeps unsubscribing itself on Tapatalk.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

FelonE said:


> My log keeps unsubscribing itself on Tapatalk.


 Oh heck, lol! I cant really get on board with Tapatalk but its the only way I could upload pics so just use it for that.


----------

